# Use of Tropica Capsules



## Superman (20 Apr 2009)

I'm looking to bulk up my old substrate using tropica capsules.
The information says 1 capsule per 5x5cm of substrate.
So using a 90cm x 40cm space I need 144?! Wow!
That costs Â£76! Wow!
Didn't think it'd be that much, I might start thinking about changing the substrate to Nature Soil!

Any experiences or comments on them would be great.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2009)

I would place them around your big root feeders and not worry to much about the rest   Stems will take nutrients from the water column (as will crypts, but they'll like the nutrients around the roots too).


----------



## nickmcmechan (20 Apr 2009)

for swords i used 2/3 around the roots of each

crypts i used one at each

stems, on inbetween each

seems to have worked


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Apr 2009)

I've got a better idea; why not just forget about it and simply increase the water column dosing since it's loads cheaper (unless you're using the expensive stuff of course).... 8) 

Cheers,


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Apr 2009)

I haven`t yet found any so called "heavy root feeders" that can`t thrive in inert substrate with a well fertilised water column. This a bit of a myth carried over from TFF, methinks.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Apr 2009)

Yes, definitely a construct of The Matrix. If only they'd offer those "heavy root breeder" globules packaged with a few choice videos of Jada Pinkett-Smith one might actually be tempted to pony up the 76 quid. Has anyone calculated how many bottles of Chilean Savignon Blanc can be had at Tesco for Â£76 - even at todays exchange rate? Well, the answer is; enough to make you not care about the "heavy root breeder" concept for quite a long time.   

Cheers,


----------

